# ISO What can I do with these apples?



## Angie (Apr 12, 2007)

I bought a couple of  "cheap" bags of Gala apples at Aldis.  The first bag was OK, but the second one wasn't so good.  The apple I tried wasn't that sweet and didn't have much taste.

Is there something I can use these in?  I hate to waste them but I wont eat them plain!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 12, 2007)

Peel 'em, core 'em, chunk or slice 'em and put them in your crock-pot and turn them into applesauce with some sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## Angie (Apr 12, 2007)

I've never heard of that method.  I used to help my mom make it from scratch as a kid but never in a crock pot.  Do you have a recipe?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 12, 2007)

I knew you'd ask that and I've been looking for my recipe.  I've posted it here somewhere.  If I can't direct you to where it is, I'll repost it.  Give me a few and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 12, 2007)

That's what I'd do too but not in a crock pot - a regular pot will do just as well!


----------



## Clienta (Apr 13, 2007)

I thinly slice apples & throw them in cole slaw, mixed green salad or a chicken/tuna salad for an extra crunch.

You could also buy some other fruit (blueberries or another type of apple) & mix them in a crisp, cobbler or crumble.

Or bake with cinnamon, brown sugar & butter.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2007)

_I somtime cut them into rings or slices, then saute with some sweet onion rings in butter with some brown sugar, addin a little oj or lemon if you like or a splash of rum. My family loves them with pork chops grilled or fried...Also leave out the onions and put the sauteed apples while still very warm over vanilla ice cream..._

_kadesma _


----------



## Mel! (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello Angie

Apple Chutney is a good thing to do, with bitter apples. In fact they make better chutney, than the sweet ones.

Cook with water, vinegar, sugar, salt, cinamon, nutmeg, ginger and a few raisins. Raisins are optional. 

Mel


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 13, 2007)

Angie said:
			
		

> I bought a couple of "cheap" bags of Gala apples at Aldis. The first bag was OK, but the second one wasn't so good. The apple I tried wasn't that sweet and didn't have much taste.
> 
> Is there something I can use these in? I hate to waste them but I wont eat them plain!


 
I've bought those Gala apples from Aldis too. I noticed that no one was eating them. I decided to make an apple strudel dessert with them and when I had peeled the first one, I ate a slice. Like you described, it did not have any flavor. My bag probably cost around $1 and I could not see investing my time and ingredients on these apples. >>>>Good Bye Apples>>>>Hello Landfill>>>>LOL I should have used them for compost.


----------



## Angie (Apr 13, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> I've bought those Gala apples from Aldis too. I noticed that no one was eating them. I decided to make an apple strudel dessert with them and when I had peeled the first one, I ate a slice. Like you described, it did not have any flavor. My bag probably cost around $1 and I could not see investing my time and ingredients on these apples. >>>>Good Bye Apples>>>>Hello Landfill>>>>LOL I should have used them for compost.


 
 I think I'll use them for the birds and squirrels!


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 13, 2007)

Make apple crisp or something. Combining the apples with cinnamon, sugar, and other flavors will compensate for the fact that they've got little flavor on their own. Or stick with the applesauce idea - you really can't go wrong there!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi, Angie.  It's me again...Katie.  I couldn't find where I'd posted my recipe, so here it is:

KATIE’S PINK CROCKPOT APPLESAUCE​ (Serves 8)
​       8 medium Granny Smith apples, peeled and cut into fourths
  ½ cup granulated sugar
  1/3 cup tiny red cinnamon candies
  ¾ cup apple cider
  2 Tbsp. unsalted butter
  ½ tsp. ground cinnamon
  ¼ tsp. salt

  In a 3½-quart or larger crockpot, mix all ingredients.
  Cover and cook on HIGH for about 1½ to 2 hours or until the apples are just beginning to get tender.  Remove lid and stir with a wooden spoon to break up larger chunks.  Serve warm or chilled.  *Note:*  This applesauce can be frozen in airtight containers for up to three months.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 14, 2007)

Not so sweet, tough apples are actually the best for making cakes, also great accompaniment for pork chops/roasts when cooked together.

Here are a couple of my favourite apple cake recipes!!

Constance's Fresh Apple cake

Corazon's French Apple Cake


----------



## Roxanne (Apr 20, 2007)

This is a nice recipe, but it doesn't call for gala apples...just other types. I've read somewhere combining different types of apples in pies especially gives a nice compliment to each other though.

Apple Crostata Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## Constance (Apr 20, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Hi, Angie.  It's me again...Katie.  I couldn't find where I'd posted my recipe, so here it is:
> 
> KATIE’S PINK CROCKPOT APPLESAUCE​ (Serves 8)
> ​         8 medium Granny Smith apples, peeled and cut into fourths
> ...


Katie, I've saved that recipe. I haven't made fresh applesauce in a long time, but that one is very doable for me. I can sit at the island to peel the applesl.
I wonder how it would be with a little Captain Morgan's in it?


----------



## Caine (Apr 21, 2007)

Make a pie.


----------



## MNBridge (Sep 26, 2008)

My crockpot recipe for applesauce is to fill a 3-1/2 quart crock pot with apple slices; mix 1/2 cup brown sugar and 1 tsp cinnamon and sprinkle on top; stir.  Cook on low for 2 hours then stir.  Continue cooking on low for another 8-10 hours.  Whip with a wire wisk and it's ready to eat.  

Most often I start this several hours before bed so I can stir it once after some of the juices are released, then let it cook overnight.  The cinnamon is strong but helps with tart apples.  When the apples are very tart, I prefer to freeze the applesauce in one cup dishes.  Before eating, I let them thaw just a few minutes and use an ice pick to break it up into chucks (it doesn't freeze as hard as ice - at least in my refrigerator freezer) and eat it as slush.


----------



## africhef (Sep 26, 2008)

make lots of apple sauce, and if you have food dehydrator cover racks with plastic and light spritz of pam spread your apple sauce dehydrate and roll up. or make dry apple rings. one year a friend gave me 10 5 gallon buckets of apples. apple dumplings, spiced apple rings, apple chutney the list goes on and on my favourite was the apple salad dressing that i created. have fun


----------

